# Cybersecurity Training Announcement



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Training Announcement:

During the week of September 11-15, 2006 at the Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC) training facility in Boylston MA, there will be two (2) Cyberterrorism related courses held. The training is being brought to the Commonwealth of Massachusetts by the University of Arkansas, Criminal Justice Institute of which received approval and funding by the Department of Homeland Security to teach this course throughout the Nation. 

The two courses to be taught are:

1.) Cybersecurity: Prevention, Deterrence, and Recovery (beginner)
2.) Cybersecurity: Incident Handling and Response (experienced)

For addition details on this course please view the following attachment.


----------

